# La sobremesa



## JORDI GARCIA

Hola a tod@s:
Me gustaría saber si hay alguna expresión en francés que haga referencia a nuestra *sobremesa*.
La sobremesa se alargó hasta media tarde.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Jordi*, bienvenido al foro.

¿_après le repas_?

Pero la frase no sé cómo.

Intento:

le bon moment d'après le repas s'était prolongé jusqu'au prolongé jusqu'à le soir.


----------



## fragnol123

_On est resté à table..._
_Nous nous sommes attardés à table_

... o algo así. Pero no sé si hay un equivalente exacto de _sobremesa_.


----------



## JORDI GARCIA

Gracias, las dos opciones me parecen muy buenas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Jordi, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Aunque no esté muy extendido puede hablar de _l'après-repas_.
Exemple

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Domtom said:


> Hola, *Jordi*, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> ¿_après le repas_?
> 
> Pero la frase no sé cómo.
> 
> Intento:
> 
> le bon moment d'après le repas s'été s'était prolongé jusqu'à le jusqu'au  soir.


 On parle d'un repas qui se prolonge  tard dans la nuit.(après le repas)
rester un moment à table après le repas.


----------



## yserien

A veces el presente de indicativo no viene mal : s'est prolongé jusqu'á....


----------



## rolandbascou

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches Jordi, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Aunque no esté muy extendido puede hablar de _l'après-repas_.
> Exemple
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
No muy extendido es un decir : nunca había oido esta palabra.
Tenía claro que sobremesa no tenía traducción.
Otros nativos se han mostrado sorprendidos también.
En el ejemplo lo habrán puesto a falta de otra palabra, pero creo se lo han inventado.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Même si "sobremesa" n'a pas de traduction exacte, je trouve que le moment du pousse-café ne s'adapte pas trop mal quant à l'image qu'il suggère, de ces repas où l'on traîne après le dessert, puis le café et enfin le pousse-café, notre façon d'éterniser les réunions autour d'une table.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rolandbascou

Peut-être : après le pousse-café, au moment des liqueurs ...
Mais ce n´est qu´un pis-aller. Cela exprime un moment, non une durée.


----------



## Gévy

rolandbascou said:


> Peut-être : après le pousse-café, au moment des liqueurs ...
> Mais ce n´est qu´un pis-aller.



Oui, c'est sûr...



> Cela exprime un moment, non une durée.



À moins que les liqueurs n'abondent et alors là... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Hola. La palabra sobremesa no tiene traducción directa porque el concepto cultural ya es distinto en España (¿e Hispanoamérica?) y en Francia. Jordi, supongo que ya sabes que los franceses, en cuanto han acabado el postre, y sin que aún te haya dado tiempo de dejar la cuchara, te hechan al sofá a tomar el café, infusiones digestivos o lo que sea. Bueno, exagero un poco nuestra versión, je, je... así que la conversación posterior a la comida, con picoteo y líquidos varios o no, no se hace en la mesa.

Entonces, depende de a lo que te refieras o quieras dar más importancia, puedes decir algo como _on a resté à table en bavardant_ (ya me corregirán), por ejemplo. O tal vez no es tan importante si estabas en la mesa o en la _table bas_, o lo que te interesa recalcar es que no parasteis de comer y beber.

No conozco _pousse-café_, pero _le moment des liqueurs_ no me acaba de convencer porque una sobremesa puede ser larguísima y sin gota de alcohol. Claro que tal vez valdría en este caso concreto.

Saludos.


----------



## rolandbascou

chics said:


> Hola. La palabra sobremesa no tiene traducción directa porque el concepto cultural ya es distinto en España (¿e Hispanoamérica?) y en Francia. Jordi, supongo que ya sabes que los franceses, en cuanto han acabado el postre, y sin que aún te haya dado tiempo de dejar la cuchara, te hechan al sofá a tomar el café, infusiones digestivos o lo que sea. Bueno, exagero un poco nuestra versión, je, je... así que la conversación posterior a la comida, con picoteo y líquidos varios o no, no se hace en la mesa.
> 
> Entonces, depende de a lo que te refieras o quieras dar más importancia, puedes decir algo como _on a resté à table en bavardant_ (ya me corregirán), por ejemplo. O tal vez no es tan importante si estabas en la mesa o en la _table bas_, o lo que te interesa recalcar es que no parasteis de comer y beber.
> 
> No conozco _pousse-café_, pero _le moment des liqueurs_ no me acaba de convencer porque una sobremesa puede ser larguísima y sin gota de alcohol. Claro que tal vez valdría en este caso concreto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
La sobremesa existe n´importe où dans le monde. Ce qui se passe c´est que peu de pays ont un mot spécifique pour la nommer. 
On est resté à table en bavardant no se diría nunca ...On est resté à table à bavarder
Table bas*se*
Et la "sobremesa" dans un restaurant, oú est le sofa ?
Il est bien connu que le pousse-café est ce qui se prend, liqueur ou autre, après le café,


----------



## Nanon

Tout dépend de ce qu'on sert. Il peut aussi s'agir du café, si on traîne à table à ce moment-là... Dans un repas de famille, ou selon le nombre de convives, on ne va pas nécessairement prendre le café au salon ou s'affaler dans un canapé...
Aurions-nous trouvé là un mot intraduisible ?!


----------



## Mincera

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas utiliser l'expression "*propos de table*"???, en anglais se correspond avec le terme "**** Gracias pero el inglés no nos sirve en este foro. Martine (Mod...)  et indique la conversation qu'on a à table après les repas.


----------



## rolandbascou

Mincera said:


> Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas utiliser l'expression "*propos de table*"???, en anglais se correspond avec le terme "table talk" et indique la conversation qu'on a à table après les repas.


 
Je crois que non.
Propos de table n´a pas de sens tel quel et sent la traduction de l´anglais.


----------



## karinemartin

Je reviens sur cette discussion car je me trouve devant le mot Sobremesa....
et que pensez-vous de fin de repas?
una agradable y duradera sobremesa
Une fin de repas agréable et prolongée....


----------



## swift

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Je demande à mon tour votre précieuse collaboration. Je prépare l'étude d'une nouvelle et je suis tombé sur le célèbre mot "sobremesa". Voici la phrase:



> Suicidarse se transforma en un chiste de sobremesa cuando son las cicatrices quienes respiran.


Voici ma tentative de traduction:



> Le suicide se transforme en une plaisanterie pour l'après-repas lorsque ce sont les cicatrices qui respirent.


Qu'en pensez-vous?

Je vous remercie par avance,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Je crois qu'ici "chiste de sobremesa" veut dire plaisanterie plus ou moins "lourde", une de ces histoires soi-disant drôles mais souvent douteuses que l'on se raconte après un repas bien arrosé...

Je suggère "blague de fin de repas" vu qu'on attend rarement d'avoir terminé le repas pour les commencer...

*edit:*
Et parler de "fin" quand il s'agit de mourir n'est pas mal non plus...

et plutôt que "se transforme en une " = devient blague de ...(sans article, c'est plus "enlevé")


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Je crois qu'ici "chiste de sobremesa" veut dire plaisanterie plus ou moins "lourde", une de ces histoires soi-disant drôles mais souvent douteuses que l'on se raconte après un repas bien arrosé...



Je m'en doutais. Regarde le contexte (que j'avais omis, puisque je pensais que la seule phrase était suffisante):

La nouvelle s'appelle "Costarricidas". Il s'agit des jeunes costariciens qui renient leur pays sans pour autant faire des progrès: ils ont envie de partir, mais ne le font jamais; ils passent leur vie à la Fac, ils font littérature de leurs thèses... Voici le paragraphe entier:



> La única decisión de sus vidas consiste en no convertirse en tuercas del engranaje. Saben que se disipan como el humo de sus cigarros, al lado del nutritivo germen de trigo de la cerveza. Suicidarse se transforma en un chiste de sobremesa cuando son las cicatrices quienes respiran.


Comme tu peux le constater, la phrase soulignée veut dire qu'effectivement ils ont fait des tentatives de suicide (probablement avec des objets tranchants).



Paquit& said:


> Je suggère "blague de fin de repas" vu qu'on attend rarement d'avoir terminé le repas pour les commencer...



C'est ce que j'avais écrit au début, mais j'hésitais.



Paquit& said:


> *edit:*
> Et parler de "fin" quand il s'agit de mourir n'est pas mal non plus...



Tout à fait d'accord.



Paquit& said:


> et plutôt que "se transforme en une " = devient blague de ...(sans article, c'est plus "enlevé")



Tu me rassures, Paquita, car c'est ainsi que j'avais construit la phrase française, mais je l'ai éditée aussitôt...

C'est décidé: Le suicide devient blague de fin de repas lorsque ce sont les cicatrices qui respirent.


----------



## fragnol123

Resucito este post para proponer una traducción posible de _hacer sobremesa_, oída hoy en la radio francesa : _faire longue table_.

Un saludo


----------



## rolandbascou

Como nativo, diría es cuestión de acostumbrarse. No suena mal a pesar de la novedad. Suena un poco a Pagnol. Decir "faire surtable" si que sonaría mal.
En este plan espero com mucha curiosidad la traducción de Cinco horas con Mario, que debe salir el año que viene.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je remonte ce fil car je suis en train de lire _L'Allée du roi_ (Le roi est Louis XIV pour vous donner une idée de l'époque) et l'auteur emploie très fréquemment _l'après-dînée _=> _après-dîner_.

Je pensais ce vocable vieilli mais le CNRTL ne l'étiquète pas ainsi même si les exemples datent un peu.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rolandbascou

Après-dîner ( ou dinée ) est le moment où l´on a fini de dîner, alors que sobremesa est le fait de rester à table à bavarder quand on a fini de manger. Les deux mots ne sont pas équivalents.


----------



## Paciente

Je reviens vers sobremesa:
Voici mon texte (tiré de _Trafalgar_ de Angélica Gorodischer)
Il vient de se passer quelque chose de terrible:
"Los demás volvieron, comieron y todos nos sentamos en una especie de sobremesa tétrica"

Le mot sobremesa n'a donc pas toujours une connotation positive et joyeuse,...
J'ai traduit par une périphrase: "après le repas, nous sommes tous restés assis autour de la table dans une atmosphère lugubre"
On perd pas mal de nuances mais que peut-on faire?
Je pense aussi à "veillée funèbre"


----------



## mielyazabache

Dans ce cas précis, pourquoi ne pas essayer d'introduire l'expression "faire longue table" où parfois la notion d'ennui est sous-tendue : juste une idée...


----------

